# Anal sex How to bring it up again.



## loveshiswife (Aug 18, 2012)

Hey everyone I was here a while ago and got some good advice and it has helped but something happened today that made me feel like crap.
Long story but i will keep it quick.

Last night my wife and i were being intimate, and she pulled out a toy and i started using it on her and she exploded and said she was just to sensitive after using the toys for penetration so she started giving me a hand job and playing with my ass with the toy she said she was going to stick it in, I was really uptight but I had told her when we first started having anal sex a long time ago and she was really worried about it (but after taking our time and trying it she absolutely loves it.) i would let her do it to me one day well she was just rubbing it on my ass hole and it felt really good she grabbed some lube and just put a little pressure on it and slipped it and it felt so good i exploded. Now Im not worried about my sexuality and to be honest i never thought i would enjoy it but wow i did. We talked a little last night and she came up with the idea of a toy we could use together. so i spent some time today looking up what was available. And tonight after my son went to bed we had a few minutes and i brought up the subject and told her i looked up some options and wanted to talk to her and see what she was interested in. 

Well her comment was "Im really wierded out about you enjoying this" and then she made me feel bad for enjoying it and would not talk about it anymore. her tone made me feel like crap. 

Help me out how do i bring this up or should i just forget about it?

Any Advise would be great thanks.


----------



## soulsearch (Aug 2, 2013)

wow. I think I would start by explaining that her reaction was a dire breach of your trust. if you cannot be completely open with your sexual partner, you will never be able to fully enjoy the experiences that are possible- ones like the one that lead to this.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

loveshiswife said:


> Well her comment was "Im really wierded out about you enjoying this" and then she made me feel bad for enjoying it and would not talk about it anymore. her tone made me feel like crap.


I assume she thinks because you enjoyed it, you might be gay. I have seen other people on TAM suggest this too. Tell your wife that's a load of crap. First of all, gay men enjoy kissing also. Does that mean if you kiss your wife it means you are gay? Make it clear you want to do these things with HER, not with some dude!! That's the freaking difference.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

You were having sex with your wife. I assume her intention was to give you pleasure. She did.


----------



## Oldmatelot (Mar 28, 2011)

Kind of a strange reaction. 
I have to admit that it was a fantasy of mine to be pegged by my DW. 
Not for one second did I suspect I was gay.
I'm pretty sure that if we had the equipment she would have had me bent over as fast as you could blink. 
She did turn the tables on me one afternoon. There was I all ready to play the dominant role and she decided things were not quite going to go that way. 
Needless to say I was a little surprised but pleasantly excited. 
She used our glass toy on me.. Could not climax via prostate stimulation but she found a few other tricks.

Her reaction needs to be discussed further between the two of you.


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

I think if your going to be talking about anal sex, then you should avoid using the word crap. You did it twice.


----------



## soulseer (Jul 26, 2013)

I think she might not enjoy anal sex as much as she implies and thought penetrating you would generate a negative reaction.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

What a shame a fun time was marred by a careless choice of words!
I wonder if she realizes how much impact her words had.

If you were both into it...I would bring it up again in the same way your would introduce the act it's elf. 
Slowly and carefully..... but do talk if this was something you enjoyed. 

I think many fun times are missed out on because folks are too scared/shy/embarrassed to talk about it.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Well... There was a guy on here not long ago whose wife wanted to try anal sex. Him in her. The whole thought grossed him out, caused him great anxiety. But in the end (pun intended) he tried it, turns out neither of them liked it, and so they're not likely to dip their toes in that pond again soon.

My point in this... They tried it, someone doesn't really like it. Yes, your wife could have phrased it different, but the end result is the same. She didn't like it. Pushing her to keep trying it is likely to have a negative effect on your sex life. I'd say keep it for special occasions, like when you've both had a few to drink (her in particular).

In some cases, I'd say that it's your body, knock yourself out in private. But I suspect that if you get caught doing that, she'll REALLY start to wonder what your status is, and who else is in the closet with you. 

Given the other post you started, I'd be pretty cautious about giving her any more excuses for pulling away from you sexually... She's doing a fine job without your help. 

C


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

I think it may be time she really learns about the prostate.


----------



## dubbizle (Jan 15, 2012)

A lot of people need to be educated about all kinds of things and it sounds like your wife is one of those,so print out some stuff on straight couples and anal sex read it to her in bed.

I think it intresting that she is the one that did it to you and now she is taking a cheap shot at you.


----------



## loveshiswife (Aug 18, 2012)

thanks for the Comments everyone I really appreciate the time taken in the responses, As i am traveling right now It will be this weekend before i can bring it up to her again. I don't think the phone is the proper way to discuss it.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

soulseer said:


> I think she might not enjoy anal sex as much as she implies and thought penetrating you would generate a negative reaction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe....or maybe she just has issues with it.


----------



## missthelove2013 (Sep 23, 2013)

wow...what a complete betrayal of trust...sorry to be so blunt, but if someone thinks you are gay because you enjoy including your ass AND YOUR PROSTATE (because thats what it is, its physical...prostate stimulation can cause a HUGE orgasm in men) then she is either very ignorant/naive, or she is hiding deeper issues and making it about being gay

I would tell her ok...and the next time she brings out the toy, turn the tables and give her the same ****...make her think a bit


Let me ask the men on this thread this:
What do you think about a beautiful sexy woman (um sure, it can be your wife) putting on a strap on and taking you from behind?? Do you find this "gay"...I sure as hell DONT!!!! ESPEXIALLY if were in front of a mirror and I can watch this beautiful sexy woman do this...

or take it a step further...a beautiful sexy woman with a penis...a real penis...a transvestite...does THIS make you gay??? Im not gonna answer this one...verdict aint out yet LOL


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

or take it a step further...a beautiful sexy woman with a penis...a real penis...a transvestite...does THIS make you gay??? Im not gonna answer this one...verdict aint out yet LOL [/QUOTE]

Dude. A woman with a penis, a real penis no matter how good looking is not a woman. Hate to break it to you that way but it's not a female.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

=/

It almost sounds like she shoved it up your ass to make a point but instead you ended up enjoying it


----------

